# Corner bead question



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Screws are always better, but
either or. 1-1/4"


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I always use nails. The heads are flat so less change to have one sticking out and catching it as you try and finish it.
Less likly to buckle the metal causing a hump from over tightning.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought of that, but I also thought corners take a beating sometimes, less of a chance for nail-pops, especially if you don't tape the corner bead.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i always use screws, way easier to fine tune then nails, and constantly check your gap with a drywall knife as you work down the corner bead


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

princelake said:


> i always use screws, way easier to fine tune then nails, and constantly check your gap with a drywall knife as you work down the corner bead


Yeah. Don't push or pull the corner on too hard as the "bead" part of it needs to be higher than anything else (to the op).


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nails --screws can pucker up the thin metal---

I use 1 1/2" small crown staples,myself.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

1-3/8" drywall nails for metal. The paper faced, metal reinforced bead you mud on has WAY less problems with cracking or "popping" loose down the road. That's all I use any more....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

bjbatlanta said:


> 1-3/8" drywall nails for metal. The paper faced, metal reinforced bead you mud on has WAY less problems with cracking or "popping" loose down the road. That's all I use any more....


I'm going to have to try that---
What is the best method for installing it?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Just like you would a piece of tape on an inside corner. Run mud on either side of the corner. Place the stick of bead on. "Squeeze it into the mud. Wipe it down. If you dfo a fair bit of drywall work, buy an outside corner roller (all-wall.com) for about $70.00 if I remember correctly. Use the same process, but use the roller to "set" the bead in the mud, then wipe down. If you do a LOT of work, they make a hopper you can fill with mud and run the bead through to apply mud. Then stick it on, roll it and wipe down.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll give it a try next time I do a room---Thank's


----------

